# DecalGirl's newest K2 skin.. Amy's flower



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Right after I bought Dolphin Daydream, I discovered DG released 2 more skins. One of them is called Amy's flower. Blues, greens, and purples. Well, it called to me. I just received it and it's so pretty! I think it goes nicely with both my Sky Blue and Purple Oberons.

















Morty is all decked out now.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Love those colors!  I like a few of those new K2 skins - luckily I wasn't tempted by the new K1 skins!  LOL


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's lovely! It's great that you found one skin to go with both Oberons. Very, very pretty.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It looks great with both covers. Perfect.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

We are twins!  Last weekend I orderd the Amy's Flower skin and the same Oberon ROH in purple.  I also have a green M-Edge case and thought the skin would work nicely with both cases.  I haven't received my skin or Obernon yet, but am so happy to see how yours turned out!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cc1013 said:


> We are twins! Last weekend I orderd the Amy's Flower skin and the same Oberon ROH in purple. I also have a green M-Edge case and thought the skin would work nicely with both cases. I haven't received my skin or Obernon yet, but am so happy to see how yours turned out!


I wasn't sure how well it would go with the purple, but I think there's just enough purple in the skin to pull it off. The greens and blues are more teal and turquoise. It's not a perfect match, but compliments both of my covers nicely.

I like it more than I expected to. To me it looks more like rippling water than a flower. Glad to see someone else got one too. (and you'll love your ROH!)


----------

